# κομότα ή κομόντα;



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2011)

Ποια είναι η πιο «σωστή» απόδοση του επίπλου που λέγεται ξενιστί commode; Κομό*τ*α ή κομό*ντ*α; Εγώ ήξερα το δεύτερο, αλλά βλέπω ότι γκουγκλίζεται πλέον κυρίως το πρώτο.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2011)

Συρταριέρα; 
Εγώ το ήξερα _κομό_ (το) , αλλά ποτέ δεν το χώνεψα και δεν το λέω πια έτσι.


----------



## sarant (Apr 11, 2011)

Εγώ κομό το ήξερα, αλλά έχω ακούσει το κομότα. Το άλλο, όχι.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 11, 2011)

Κομοδίνο μήπως;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2011)

Εγώ κομόντα το ήξερα, αλλά ουδέποτε το έχω πει έτσι. Όπως λέει και η Έλσα, κομό ή συρταριέρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Παρότι γνώριζα την προέλευση από λέξη με -_d_-, δεν θυμάμαι να την έχω ακούσει _κομόντα_. _Κομότα_ ήταν στην Κρήτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2011)

Μερσί! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ορίστε και μια γαλλική, ανάλαφρη σαν ανοιξιάτικο μεσημέρι, ροζ κομότα ή κομό.

La Commode - 32


----------

